# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  [email protected] 0.0.1.0 помогите решить проблему

## General313

Добрый день! пришло мне вчера письмо написано счет за тттт,  я распаковала и все мой файлы фото, текст превратились "[email protected] 0.0.1.0.id-EFGHIIJKLLMMNOOPQRRRSTUVVVWXYZZAABCD-19.05.2015 [email protected]@403012793.randomname-JJKLMNOOP...XYZABBCCDE.FFG " и заставка на весь экран с комментарием и адресом [email protected],
Помогите расшифровать,

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

Без шансов

----------


## museum

скажите, Вам не удалось расшифровать? 
платили ли вы деньги?

----------


## Баранова Ирина

Так что, получилось или нет. А то у меня такая же ерунда сегодня на рабочий почтовый ящик пришла. Вот сижу и думаю, что делать, а в компе инфа вся ценная

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -




> Так что, получилось или нет. А то у меня такая же ерунда сегодня на рабочий почтовый ящик пришла. Вот сижу и думаю, что делать, а в компе инфа вся ценная


Как восстановить документ 
[email protected] 0.0.1.0.id-FMSYFKQMSYEJOUAFOTZFKQWCHNTYDJPUAGMQ-08.06.2015 [email protected]@327905481.randomname-PBIPXDINT...GLQWCH.OTZ.cbf 
Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## mike 1

Баранова Ирина создайте тему в разделе Помогите.

----------


## itrol

Сегодня так же подхватили на рабочей машине.
На форумах помочь другим пострадавшим не могут(
Отписали автору, если будет вариант покупки дешифратора, поделюсь тут.

----------


## mike 1

> Сегодня так же подхватили на рабочей машине.
> На форумах помочь другим пострадавшим не могут(
> Отписали автору, если будет вариант покупки дешифратора, поделюсь тут.


Другим дешифратор не поможет. Рекомендую создать тему в разделе Помогите.

----------

